# A few of my end grain boards



## indychip (Aug 4, 2012)

Just a few of my end grain boards.


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

Question, are you actually planning the final design? Some of them look kind of randomly glued and then you put them up and flip every other piece. Either way they look nice.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice looking. Looks very solid.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice looking. What do you have on your cards? Business info, care and maintenance instructions, types of wood used, etc?


----------



## indychip (Aug 4, 2012)

For most of the boards, I use the cutting board designer software. But, there is always a few that has no pattern due to the fact I use scraps just laying around.

The cards are just simply my business card. On the back I write the name of woods used as well as price I am asking. I do have a separate care and maintenance card that I give all cutomers who buy.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice boards. I started making boards out of scraps, but now use wood that allows me to plan pleasing combinations. I use the scrap for very small face grain boards. The cutting board soft ware is great.


----------



## MashMaster (Feb 12, 2011)

How much to you charge for them? My neighbors ask me to make them and I never know how to price them.


----------



## indychip (Aug 4, 2012)

I had a difficult time deciding how to price them. Originally my wife was pricing them on looks. If she liked it, she would put a higher price on them. The ugly ones would get a lower price. That didnt work too well. What is ugly to her might be perfect for someone else.

So we went to the local kitchen supply store. Measured the boards they had for sale to find out the board feet. Then figured out what they were charging per board foot for their cutting boards. This averaged $70-$80. So we decided to cut our price in half over there's.

So, to answer the question "what do we charge"? All of my boards are priced at $40 / BF. Most of my boards are in the $80-$100 range. Must be a good price, because I sell a lot of them.


----------



## MashMaster (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks, that is super helpful


----------

